# le / lo (people and objects)



## jsbd

veo mucha televisión espaNola, y a veces oigo: "LES toco (los muebles)" y a veces oigo "LOS toco (los muebles)"    (son ejemplos, nunca he oido estas frases por lo que puedo recordar pero quiero saber si se usa "le" o "lo/la" cuando se habla de un objeto. Yo siempre he usado "le" cuando hablo de una persona y "lo/la" a propósito de un objeto pero me gustaría saber las reglas gramaticales)

Cuál es lo correcto por favor? 
gracias


----------



## Agró

"Le" puede ser el pronombre correcto cuando hablamos de objetos/cosas en función de objeto indirecto: _*Le *he pinchado las cuatro ruedas (al coche)_.
En tu ejemplo de los muebles se trata de objeto directo y el pronombre correcto es "lo/los".


----------



## jsbd

muchas gracias otra vez! aunque no entiendo por qué no es un objeto directo en mi frase, tengo entendido que si se usaría la a personal (si hablase de una persona) en la misma frase pero se reemplezase a la persona con un objeto - sería un objeto directo ( siento si no tiene sentido lo que acabo de escribir, es que tengo mucho sueNo y no sabía como mejor explicártelo) entonces "toco a mi amigo" este método no funcciona? 
gracias


----------



## Peterdg

Pero Agró dijo que "los muebles" sí es un objeto *directo* y por eso necesitas el pronombre "*los*".


----------



## Agró

Como te he dicho en mi mensaje anterior, lo correcto es "*los *toco", porque es complemento directo.
La única posibilidad de usar "*les *toco" es que haya un complemento directo además de "les", por ejemplo: _(A los muebles) les toco la superficie_, donde "la superficie" es el directo y "los muebles" el indirecto (representado por el pronombre "les").


----------



## jsbd

lo siento, quería decir *indirecto


----------



## Gabriel

Sí es un objeto directo: Toco el mueble. Lo toco. Toco a mi amigo. Lo toco. Toco la mesa. La toco. Toco a mi amiga. La toco. Toco a mis amigos. Los toco. Toco mis cosas. Las toco. Todos objetos directos. La "a" va sólo con las personas.

Le pego [un golpe] a... el mueble / la mesa / mi amigo / mi amiga. Le pego.
Les pego [un golpe] a... los muebles / las mesas / mis amigos / mis amigas. Les pego.
Son todos objetos indirectos. La "a" va siempre.
(El objeto directo sería "un golpe").


----------



## jsbd

creo que por fin entiendo! (lo siento, a veces no tengo dos dedos de frente y me cuesta entender nuevos conceptos) 

gracias a todos


----------



## Gabriel

Una advertencia y consejo:

Vas a ver muchas veces el "le" usado con un objeto directo, especialmente cuando se trata de un hombre (persona masculina singular).

Toco a Juan. Le toco.

Esto se llama "leísmo" y su uso está bastante extendido por varias zonas de España y algunas de América Latina. Y no estamos hablando de lenguaje inculto: Cervantes era leísta y la mayoría de lo escritores y la prensa Madrileña (por ejemplo) también lo son. En algunos casos específicos (como el de arriba) la RAE lo considera aceptable (o tolerable), y en otros no.

Sin embargo, aunque hay discusiones acerca de hasta qué punto se puede aceptar el "le" con objetos directos, nadie cuestiona que el uso del "la/lo" es siempre correcto.

Mi consejo: Quédate con lo explicado arriba: la/lo/las/los para OD y le/les para OI. Estarás siempre del lado seguro. Pero no te burles de alguien que usa el "le" con OD, y prepárate a verlo usado en textos y discursos de calidad sin pensar que tú lo estás usando mal por usarlo distinto.


----------



## jsbd

gracias! entonces, como se puede saber si una persona es el OI, pensaba que siempre lo es?


----------



## _SantiWR_

jsbd said:


> gracias! entonces, como se puede saber si una persona es el OI, pensaba que siempre lo es?



In English we use different sets of pronouns depending on whether the  object is a person or an object, but that's not the case with (standard)  Spanish. So your question doesn't quite make sense. Besides, a person can be the subject, the direct or inderect object, etc.


----------



## jsbd

lo que quiero decir es:

Toco a mi amigo-- el amigo está siendo tocado--> entonces, si el verbo está actuando hacia el amigo (lo cual es la definición de IO no?) , por qué se usa el DO pronombre?


----------



## Gabriel

jsbd said:


> gracias! entonces, como se puede saber si una persona es el OI, pensaba que siempre lo es?


Bueno, en un sentido general, es como en inglés. El OD es qué y el OI as a qué.

Pinto la puerta. I paint the door.
¿Qué pinto? La puerta. What do I paint? The door. La puerta / the door son OD.

Le aplico pintura a la puerta. I apply paint to the door.
¿Qué aplico? Pintura. What do I apply? Paint. Pintura / paint son OD.
¿A qué le aplico pintura? ¿What do I apply paint to? A la puerta. To the door. A la puerta / to the door son OI.

Cuando el sujeto en cuestión es una persona, te recomiendo reemplazarlo por un objeto para evitar que la "a" personal de OD se confunda con la "a" de OI.

Golpeé a Juan ==> Golpeé la puerta. ¿Qué golpeé? La puerta. Juan es OD aunque tenga una "a" adelante.
Le di un golpe a Juan ==> Le di un golpe a la puerta. ¿Qué le di? Un golpe. Ese es el OD. ¿A qué le di un golpe? A la puerta. A Juan es el OI.



Pero es distinto que en inglés porque:
- Verbos equivalentes tienen construcciones gramaticales distintas. A veces lo que es sujeto en inglés es OD en español, a veces lo que es OD en inglés es OI en español, etc...
I don't mind if you go. "I" es sujeto de "mind".
No me importa que te vayas. "Que te vayas" es el sujeto y "yo" es el OI.
- En español existe el objeto indirecto sin objeto directo. En inglés no. (ahora no me acuerdo ningún ejemplo).

Sin un objeto es directo o indirecto no depende de si es persona o cosa, pero el hecho de que el OD de persona va precedido por la "a" personal tiende a generar confusión. Por eso mi consejo de reemplazar siempre la persona por una cosa, aunque no tenga sentido semántico.

Besé a María ==> Besé la puerta ¿Qué besé? La puerta. María es OD.
Le regalé flores a María ==> Le regalé flores a la puerta. ¿Qué regalé? Flores. Es el OD. ¿A qué le regalé flores? A la puerta. María es el OI.

No es 100% confiable, pero es un primer paso.


----------



## Gabriel

jsbd said:


> lo que quiero decir es:
> 
> Toco a mi amigo-- el amigo está siendo tocado--> entonces, si el verbo está actuando hacia el amigo (lo cual es la definición de IO no?) , por qué se usa el DO pronombre?



No. Cuando el objeto puede ser sujeto de la voz pasiva, es objeto directo, no indirecto.
Toco a mi amigo. Mi amigo es tocado (por mí).
Toco la puerta. La puerta es tocada (por mí).
La puerta y mi amigo son OD.

Le doy un golpe a mi amigo: Un golpe es dado (por mí) (a mi amigo).
Le doy un golpe a la puerta: Un golpe es dado (por mí) (a la puerta).
El sujeto de la voz pasiva es "un golpe", que es el OD en la oración original. La puerta y mi amigo son OI.

Mismo concepto que en inglés:

I hit the door. The door is hit by me.
I hit my friend. My friend is hit by me.
The door / my friend son DO.

I apply paint to the door. Pain is applied (to the door) (by me).
Pain is the DO. The door is the IO.


----------



## Peterdg

Gabriel said:


> - En español existe el objeto indirecto sin objeto directo. En inglés no. (ahora no me acuerdo ningún ejemplo).


Le pegó a su mujer.

Hablando técnicamente, el objeto directo en una oración activa es el que desempeña el papel de sujeto en una oración pasiva.

El problema es que en inglés no funciona (y, el inglés es el único idioma que conozco en el que se puede construir una oración en la que el objeto indirecto de la oración activa puede desempeñar el papel aparente de sujeto en una oración pasiva).

Pedro (sujeto) le dio el libro (OD) a su padre (OI). ---> el libro (sujeto) fue dado a su padre (OI) por Pedro (agente). No se puede decir: "el padre fue dado ..." lo que sí es posible en inglés: "the father was given a book by Pedro" así que resulta bastante difícil explicarlo todo a un angloparlante.


----------



## Gabriel

Peterdg said:


> Le pegó a su mujer.


¡Es cierto! Estaba tan cerca y no me salía.... 

Para aclarar, es exactamente lo mismo si el objeto es una cosa: Le pegó a la pared.

En estos casos hay una suerte de objeto directo implícito. Le pegó (un golpe, un puñetazo, un martillazo, un plazo...) a la pared / a su mujer.



> Hablando técnicamente, el objeto directo en una oración activa es el que desempeña el papel de sujeto en una oración pasiva.
> 
> El problema es que en inglés no funciona (y, el inglés es el único idioma que conozco en el que se puede construir una oración en la que el objeto indirecto de la oración activa puede desempeñar el papel aparente de sujeto en una oración pasiva).
> 
> Pedro (sujeto) le dio el libro (OD) a su padre (OI). ---> el libro (sujeto) fue dado a su padre (OI) por Pedro (agente). No se puede decir: "el padre fue dado ..." lo que sí es posible en inglés: "the father was given a book by Pedro" así que resulta bastante difícil explicarlo todo a un angloparlante.


Es cierto. Aunque lo uso sin darme cuenta, nunca había reparado en eso.
En español reemplazamos eso con la libertad de alterar el orden de sujeto y predicado:
A su padre le fue dado el libro por Pedro (horrible, pero gramaticalmente correcto creo)

¿Está bien así también?
The book was given by Pedro to his father.


----------



## Peterdg

Gabriel said:


> ¡Es cierto! Estaba tan cerca y no me salía....


 Hay otros casos: "no le gustan las fiestas".



> Para aclarar, es exactamente lo mismo si el objeto es una cosa: Le pegó a la pared.


Sí, claro. Utilicé una persona por la "a personal" con la que no queda claro con un OI de persona si es OD o OI. Con una cosa está obvio que es OI (por la presencia de la "a").


> ¿Está bien así también?
> The book was given by Pedro to his father.


¡Sí, sí, también es correcto! Por eso les resulta difícil a los angloparlantes para distinguir entre OD y OI.


----------



## Gabriel

Peterdg said:


> Hay otros casos: "no le gustan las fiestas".
> Este me gusta más porque no hay OD "oculto".
> 
> Y este encima es complicado porque en inglés se invierten sujeto y objeto comparado con el español:
> 
> She doesn't like parties. (she = sujeto, parties = OD). Es gramaticalmente equivalente a "apreciar".
> Ella no disfruta las fiestas. (ella = sujeto, fiestas = OD).
> 
> En cambio "gustar" es gramaticalmente paraecido a... estemmmm..... ¿podría ser "suit"?
> 
> A ella no le gustan las fiestas (gramaticalmente igual a "las fiestas no le gustan a ella" pero con el orden de sujeto y objeto invertidos)
> Las fiestas = sujeto, A ella = OI
> 
> Parties don't suit her
> Parties = sujeto, her OD (en este caso es directo)


----------



## jsbd

muchas gracias a todos!


----------



## Baba May

Hola! Tengo una pregunta que creo que se relaciona con este tema.

1. *Le *veo a Juan.
2. Te *lo *paso a Juan. 

_Le _se usa en contextos con dos actantes. En caso 1: yo y él.
_Lo_ se usa en contextos con tres actantes. En caso 2: yo, tú y él. 

¿Por qué?


----------



## Peterdg

Tu primera frase es incorrecta. Hay tres posibilidades:

1. Veo a Juan.
2. A Juan, lo veo.
3. A Juan, le veo (sólo en regiones leístas).

A la segunda frase, no le puedo dar ningún sentido; lo siento.


----------



## Hector9

Peterdg said:


> A la segunda frase, no le puedo dar ningún sentido; lo siento.



No sé en el resto de países, pero "_Te lo paso a Juan_" acá en Argentina podría ser perfectamente usada en el siguiente contexto (muy informal):

Yo (Héctor) estoy en mi casa hablando por teléfono con Peter, y Juan está al lado mio mientras yo hablo por telefono escuchando todo lo que yo hablo con Peter.

En un momento de la charla telefonica, Peter me pregunta: "_*Juan va a venir a mi fiesta de boda la semana que viene? Está invitado*_" y entonces yo le respondo: "_*No sé, no tengo idea, te lo paso a Juan que está acá al lado mío y preguntale*_" (le doy el telefono a Juan para que le preguntes directamente a él)

(aunque me suena un poco más correcto decir "_*Te paso con Juan que está acá al lado mío y preguntale*_"o también "*Le paso el telefono a Juan que está acá al lado mio y preguntale"*)

Desconozco si es correcta o no la primera expresión, pero sí imagino a muchos argentinos usando la frase. No se me ocurre otro contexto en que la usaría.


----------



## S.V.

Sí, es el "doblado nominal", que_ sí _sería normal con pronombres: _te lo paso a él _(16.14o). Aquí mencionan que "resultan naturales" en Argentina. Aunque también se oyen por aquí, "ocasionalmente".

La primera oración también se usa. Se repite como si fuera CI, aunque es leísmo.


Como explicación general, ten en cuenta que, durante siglos, la posición y la función de los pronombres ha evolucionado. El español no tuvo un orden fijo, como SVO en inglés (_position constraints_), y perdió las declinaciones del latín, para distinguir S y O. En textos antiguos aún se ve gran libertad posicional: _non lo queriendo guardar, por non lo entender _(Alfonso X); todos plagados de leísmos, incluso de cosa: _non gele quiso dar _(c 1280,_ "no quiso dárselo"_). Esto fue desde los inicios del español. Todos los clásicos fueron leístas.

Todo esto causó que la posición y el tipo de complemento dictara cuándo se "doblan" (_redundant pronouns_), para aclarar su función en la oración. Aunque no tenga sentido en inglés o rumano.


----------



## Peterdg

S.V. said:


> Sí, es el "doblado nominal", que_ sí _sería normal con pronombres: _te lo paso a él _(16.14o).


En mi opinión, no. La reduplicación del complemento tónico (en este caso un *CI*: "a él") tiene que ser "le" y no "lo". Utilizar "lo" en el ejemplo, sería un caso de "loísmo". El CD es "te", y no hay ninguna razón para duplicarlo con un pronombre átono (que de ningún modo sería "lo").


----------



## Amapolas

Peterdg said:


> En mi opinión, no. La reduplicación del complemento tónico (en este caso un *CI*: "a él") tiene que ser "le" y no "lo". Utilizar "lo" en el ejemplo, sería un caso de "loísmo". El CD es "te", y no hay ninguna razón para duplicarlo con un pronombre átono (que de ningún modo sería "lo").


Yo lo veo exacatamente al revés. El CD es la tercera persona, Juan ("el que es pasado", por así decirlo) y el "receptor" del CD, o sea el CI, es la segunda persona (tú). ¿Estoy muy equivocada?


----------



## Peterdg

Amapolas said:


> ¿Estoy muy equivocada?


¿La verdad? ¡Ni idea! Como ya dije antes, no le veo ningún sentido.


----------



## S.V.

Sí, es_ Juan_ el directo, y_ te_ el indirecto (_a ti_): _le pasé a Juan → Se lo pasé _(_por teléfono_).

El segundo enlace que decía "aquí" tiene ejemplos similares:_ lo levanté a Ferrell; lo sacaste a ese Nito. _Con dativo de interés: _te lo levanto a Ferrell; te lo saco a ese Nito_. Coloquiales, claro: 'I'll wake Ferrel up [_for you = te_]_'_

Sólo es_ Te paso a Juan _'_I'll get you Juan _[_on the phone_]', con repetición de CD, por uso nuestro.  (como _te lo pasé todo, te lo paso a él_)


----------



## Baba May

El contexto de mi pregunta es el estudio de la variación lingüística. Parece que la respuesta no es tan simple como esperaba. Gracias para los enlaces.


----------

